# SRAM Red Medium Cage Rear Derailleur on Hold?



## rstarkst (Aug 28, 2005)

Anyone know why SRAM has stopped selling the Red medium cage rear derailluer? I have a group on order and it's held up by a hold by SRAM. Anyone actually know what's going on?


----------

